
Images solved: auto crop, auto quality, auto responsive, auto everything - jonsneyers
http://cloudinary.com/blog/introducing_smart_cropping_intelligent_quality_selection_and_automated_responsive_images
======
nadavs
"Every image is unique in its content, and every visitor to your website has a
different device, resolution, browser and network speed. It is challenging to
deliver an optimal image to every user, especially when you need to scale that
up to hundreds, thousands or millions of images."

This article discusses the challenges that web and mobile developers face and
introduces a cloud based solution for automatic content-aware and context-
aware image adaptation: automatic cropping, intelligent content-aware
encoding, dynamic format selection and automatic responsive images using
Client Hints.

------
hrayr
Is there a library that has similar functionality? I rather take care of image
manipulation locally, it seems such a waste of bandwidth and resources to send
large images just to have them cropped.

Edited to say the service itself looks awesome, I just wished it was local.

~~~
jonsneyers
If you want to do smart cropping locally, you might want to take a look at
this:
[https://github.com/jwagner/smartcrop.js/](https://github.com/jwagner/smartcrop.js/)

It's not as sophisticated as what we implemented for Cloudinary, but it's a
good start.

------
jonsneyers
Here's an interactive demo of the auto crop feature:
[https://demo.cloudinary.com/?mode=ga](https://demo.cloudinary.com/?mode=ga)

And here's an interactive demo of the auto quality feature:
[https://demo.cloudinary.com/?mode=qa](https://demo.cloudinary.com/?mode=qa)

------
ndj7
Looks like [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/njones/imageflow-
respec...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/njones/imageflow-respect-the-
pixels-a-secure-alt-to-image) spurred them into action by offering the same
thing, but without the proprietary, permanent lock-in factor.

